# Weird question



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Can anyone from the states tell me if they know what kind of cage this is? I've tried googling it, but got a bunch of different cages.

This is the cage in question:
http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/pml/for/5264812213.html

The only thing I could find that looks like it might be similar (or the actual cage) is this one from the Petsmart page:
http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...-catid-600011?var_id=36-32618&_t=pfm=category

That seems awfully small for rats... is it more meant for hamsters and the like?

I'm not sure if this was the right place to put this question, but if it's not please feel free to move it to the appropriate section


----------



## KayZee (Oct 13, 2015)

It's almost definitely that petsmart cage. At over 2 feet long and over 2 feet tall, it's (from what I understand) definitely big enough for 2 rats. The problem with it is all the wood - since rats pee constantly, the wood gets GROSS in a way that can't be cleaned. Read the reviews at the Petsmart website. Everyone who's had one for a while gives it a low rating because of the wood getting nasty. And also, the person on cl is trying to sell it for twice what you can get one new at petsmart for. No idea what's up with that. lol


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

I have had that cage before! It's a pretty decent cage for the price.

The petsmart link is the actual cage for the one you found on craigslist. 

It's pretty spacious. I think it would be big enough for 2. I had it for 1 hamster and he had LOTS of room. (using a rat cage size calculator, it says it's big enough for 3 if space is used wisely)

In fact, I myself was looking for this cage when I decided on getting rats. But all the petsmarts within driving distance from me were completely out.

and like the person above me^^ the one in the craigslist ad is definitely over priced for used (even if it's not) you could just buy a new one for half that at petsmart.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

it seems like more thought was put into looking nice rather than being practical. Rats mark with urine, and over time it will get soggy and gross, even scrubbing it won't get rid of the smell.


----------



## KayZee (Oct 13, 2015)

For the same price (under $50, if you get it new), you can get this, which needs some cheap fixes, but will last indefinitely with no unwashable, gross pee pee wood:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_6&smid=A1KKNI1QDASESA

Just make sure you have lots of fleece, newspaper, maybe cardboard, and binder clips to cover the wire floors.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

The only reasoning behind it being so expensive (that I can think of) is that it comes with a large amount of bedding and dishes/toys. It took me a minute to realize it wasn't JUST the cage for sale. 

Unfortunately the petsmarts in Canada (at least the ones in Vancouver and the website) don't carry a wide variety of cages suitable for rats, and I haven't had much luck on CL. I'm either too late or the people don't respond. I think what I might do is just keep them in the guinea pig cage until I've saved up enough for a SCN. Shouldn't take that long since my new place is close to half of what it is now. Then I don't have to worry about trying to figure out if it's enough room and if I'm paying too much for it. I hate that we only really have 2 pet stores here and neither have much in the way of rat habitats. Just the starter kit and the kaytee exotics multi-level home.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Out of curiosity, can you use a critter nation add on as a cage? It would just sit on a table/shelf.


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

Well I lucked out and found one of these on CL

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Products-Chinchilla-495-Earthtone/dp/B001W8MDKO

Hopefully it's a good cage, it's only $60. And certainly a lot better for the boys than the guinea pig cage I was going to use.


----------



## rats-alive-at-55 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have this cage. The good is that the ramps and shelves are solid metal. The bad is that you will have to cover the floor with fleece or coconut coir to keep the little feetsies off of the wire. You can't just remove the wire bottom because that makes the space between the plastic bottom and the cage too big plus they might chew the plastic tray. Also, you might want to make scatterguards if you plan to use substrate or the rats will just kick it out.

I have another kind of rodent in this cage and use the coconut coir (mat made of coconut fibers) over the wire floor. The critters I have in there don't try to burrow under it like rats might. If you made scatterguards and added shavings, yours might not try to burrow under it either.

C in C


----------



## KayZee (Oct 13, 2015)

gin said:


> Well I lucked out and found one of these on CL
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Products-Chinchilla-495-Earthtone/dp/B001W8MDKO
> 
> Hopefully it's a good cage, it's only $60. And certainly a lot better for the boys than the guinea pig cage I was going to use.


That looks like an AWESOME cage! The small doors are probably going to be annoying, but someone on here who had the same cage I have (also small doors) just used velcro to attach the fleece, and that makes infinite sense. (you'll see what I mean once you go to set the cage up. Securing the fleece to the levels is a headache.)


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

rats-alive-at-55 said:


> I have this cage. The good is that the ramps and shelves are solid metal. The bad is that you will have to cover the floor with fleece or coconut coir to keep the little feetsies off of the wire. You can't just remove the wire bottom because that makes the space between the plastic bottom and the cage too big plus they might chew the plastic tray. Also, you might want to make scatterguards if you plan to use substrate or the rats will just kick it out.
> 
> I have another kind of rodent in this cage and use the coconut coir (mat made of coconut fibers) over the wire floor. The critters I have in there don't try to burrow under it like rats might. If you made scatterguards and added shavings, yours might not try to burrow under it either.
> 
> C in C


The person I'm buying it off of removed the wire because their rats got bumblefoot, so there's no actual wire bottom (which explains the price). However, my friend is a welder so I was thinking of asking him to make me a solid bottom that I can slide in/out. I've got about a week and a half to sort out the bottom issue since the rats aren't coming home until Nov 1. I'll see how it works, and worst case I think I can order a replacement from Prevue. I'll definitely look into the coconut mats though, they sound really nice!


----------



## gin (Sep 11, 2015)

*Few questions*

Figured I'd post them here since they're most relevant to rat homes/this cage in particular.

First is does anyone know where I can buy replacement parts for the Prevue 495 cage? Online/brick and mortar, either is fine. I'd like to replace the pan on my cage and get another wire tray for the bottom if possible.

Second can anyone recommend a pet safe cleaner for the cage? I was considering green works, but I feel they're kind of iffy...

Third has anyone tried to teach their pet rat to walk on a leash? Or is that more of a ferret thing. Speaking of ferrets, would my rats use the little pop up tents they have for ferrets/bunnies in the pet store? Or am I just better off using a plastic hut.

Lastly, does anyone know where I can get coconut coir for the bottom of the cage, but that I would be able to cut to size for the bottom of the cage? All I've seen are door mats and runners, neither of which I think would work (if I'm wrong feel free to correct me). There are also bricks i've seen on amazon, do I just cut those down?


----------



## linkmoon (Aug 24, 2015)

You can request parts from their site --> http://prevuepet.com/product/523/critter-animal-cage-495 If you can't find anywhere else.

I personally use Nature's Miracle for cleaning my rat's cage. I heard vinegar and water mixture also can work to help with smell. 

I haven't tried walking my rat's on a leash, but maybe it can be done? I've wondered that myself. I'm sure they would use the pop up tents. I would also suggest hammocks  I have 3 types of hiding spots in the cage, and all my girls prefer the hammock.

I am not sure on the coconut coir, or the bricks. Hopefully someone can help you there!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

looks like All Living Things Multi Home Cage , I have one and I have a double critter nation cage both are great cages


----------

